# Keep shadows



## ingenting (Mar 25, 2013)

I am shooting some pictures of some books. I want a 100% white bg so i have cut out the books in Ps. But when i do this is also loose the shadows the books cast. How can i keep the shadows and still have a 100% white background ?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand you completely.  If the book is projecting a shadow on the background, it' can't, by definition be pure white, and conversely, if it's pure white, there can be no shadow.  The normal way to do a high-key type shot is to light the background separately from the foreground/subject.  This shot, while not a product shot is a typical high-key shot, where I used two lights, with medium soft-boxes, to light the background, and with the subject placed about 10' in front of the background, she was lit with one large SB and a reflector, making sure to flag the subject lights so that they don't spill on the background.


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 25, 2013)

post a picture


----------



## runnah (Mar 25, 2013)

Add it in post.

Actually for a while I had to make graphics for a website and I just ended up use a stock photo of a blank book and then adding the cover and spine artwork. Saved a ton of time.


----------



## fokker (Mar 25, 2013)

You could try using the levels adjustment, though you may have to mask the background off from the rest of the shot.


----------



## KmH (Mar 26, 2013)

Use the Layer Style - Drop Shadow function and you can make shadows where ever you want them after you have cut out the book and made the background white.

As Shot






Made background solid white:





Added drop shadow (quick and dirty):





Work pallets:


----------



## epatsellis (Mar 27, 2013)

Better yet, do what the pros do, create an alpha channel to only show precisely what you want. Google "alpha channel masking".


----------



## ingenting (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. "Drop shadow" in Ps may be a solution when the shadows are pretty simple. But when i have shadows in all direction it is not possible. KmH if you coukld tell me how to keep the shadows from your first image (as shot) that would be really great. Using "levels adjustment" to raise the bg to 100% #fff will distroy the shadow.

Will try "alpha channel masking" now.


----------



## Mully (Mar 28, 2013)

You do this with lighting...top back is a place to start.  Learn lighting not some post technique that you will not be able to replicate..... books should be easy, need a softer shadow use a small fill card.


----------



## ingenting (Mar 28, 2013)

Mully said:


> You do this with lighting...top back is a place to start.  Learn lighting not some post technique that you will not be able to replicate..... books should be easy, need a softer shadow use a small fill card.



Yes that would be great. But i only have to lights. Is it not possible to get 100% white bg for me.


----------



## LouR (Mar 28, 2013)

PS drop shadows always look fake.  Try this and you won't lose any shadows:
Set the feather of whichever selection tool you're most comfortable with to about 15px minimum.  Drag the tool around the books and their shadows you wish to keep, leaving some room.  GO loosely, don't get onto the subjects.  Ctrl C to copy the selection.
Open a new background of pure white.  Ctrl V to paste the selection.  
To make whatever shadows you kept seem more "natural" on the new background, use the blend tool set to "darken" and run it along the edges of the shadows to bring them where they need to be.  Might take a couple of tries.
As a final touch, sometimes I use the eraser tool set at very low opacity and flow to finish it off.
You can use the dodge tool set at highlights to smooth and blend shadows as well.
If you find you have to remove whatever white background you shot with, use the polygon tool set at 1px feather, select the background portions and hit "delete".


----------

